# How to keep sand piled up around rocks



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there tips or tricks to keeping sand substrate piled up so that your substrate isnt just flat?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Mbunas will pile them up where they want.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry should have clarified, no cichlids in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You really can't with fish that dig like African cichlids. Maybe a planted tank with tiny schooling fish like neons.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

This tank has no cichlids in it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a dirted tank with plants and deep roots. Shape the soil and cover with sand. The roots of the plants will help hold the soil and sand in place and stocking fish that do not disturb the substrate is essential as well.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ultimately, water flow, any fish movement and gravity are going to dictate that sand is likely going to flatten out to some degree. Putting rocks, or anything else in the sand will help reduce the amount of sand movement, but you are going to have to move the sand around once in a while yourself as well. Plants are a good idea, to try and hold the sand in place.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys...could u use pieces of plastic or something under the sand like flat pieces of plastic. Kinds make like dams to help hold the sand in place.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME the sand just swishes away and exposes your structure and then it looks bad.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> IME the sand just swishes away and exposes your structure and then it looks bad.


Yup....


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

What type of sand are you using? Where did you get it and whats it called specifically


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Carib sea sahara for cichlids


----------

